# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Vixole, smart customizable E-Sneaker, Vixole Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/VIXOLE

facebook.com/vixole

twitter.com/Vixoleny

linkedin.com/company/vixole

Co-founder - Ali Ma

Co-founder and Financial Officer - Jackson Dong

"Vixole: World's First Smart Customizable E-Sneaker" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Vixole Matrix: the world's first customizable E-sneaker

Published on Nov 10, 2016

----------

